# Rhino Grinder CoffeeHit 25% Discount



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Available until 10 July - code: RHINOGRIND


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Good timing - I'm looking to supply my wife with coffee ephemera for the office.

Does anyone know, is this suitable for a 7st female, in how easy or not it is to turn?

EDIT: perhaps not, just saw a youtube video of it taking 2:04 to grind 18g...


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Very easy. My other half can use it no problem.

Gives you you a good arm pump!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I can grind 17g in approximately 70 turns of the handle (yes I counted). That was Foundry Rocko Mountain which I have heard othersw refer to as a very hard bean. I don't think she would have any trouble using the grinder and that is a great deal.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Hrm I was thinking of getting one for aeropress at work. But also using it for Chemex at home. Not sure I fancy spending that much time grinding for the Chemex..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

17g of what, espresso grind or french press?

How difficult something is to grind is going to be almost directly proportional to how quickly it grinds. If there are more beans making their way through the burrs at any one time there will be more resistance and it will be more difficult, but should be quicker. The sharpness of the burrs and their cut will obviously have some affect as well.

I grind around 18-20g in a Hario Mini Mill for a french press size grind with relative ease and in a minute or two. I wouldn't even think about using it for espresso, did that back when I first started out... never again.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry, I'm a bit behind on sleep. I use it for Aeropress at the office. About table salt type of coarseness. I would never grind for espresso by hand, by choice, ever again. I did for a while when I was starting out and my Gesto did a stellar job of producing the right grind and consistency of grind, but it took so loooooooooong.



Dylan said:


> 17g of what, espresso grind or french press?
> 
> How difficult something is to grind is going to be almost directly proportional to how quickly it grinds. If there are more beans making their way through the burrs at any one time there will be more resistance and it will be more difficult, but should be quicker. The sharpness of the burrs and their cut will obviously have some affect as well.
> 
> I grind around 18-20g in a Hario Mini Mill for a french press size grind with relative ease and in a minute or two. I wouldn't even think about using it for espresso, did that back when I first started out... never again.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

How does it comapare to the Porlex and Hario. I'll be using it at work for my Clever Dripper


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Pompeyexile said:


> How does it comapare to the Porlex and Hario. I'll be using it at work for my Clever Dripper


there are plently of threads on this points. here are a couple

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18228-Rhino-Hand-Grinder&highlight=rhino

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23374-Porlex-Hario-Rhino-or&highlight=rhino

i have one and find it perfectly acceptable for aeropress


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Available until 10 July - code: RHINOGRIND


I bought one at full price 2 weeks ago... Damn :-(


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

Pompeyexile said:


> How does it comapare to the Porlex and Hario. I'll be using it at work for my Clever Dripper


I prefer it to my hario mini - it's thinner so fits in the hand better. I find it easier to grind with as well. It might just be me, but I think it's quieter...?

The grind quality seems to be similar, though I haven't done a head to head test


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Pompeyexile said:


> How does it comapare to the Porlex and Hario. I'll be using it at work for my Clever Dripper


In my limited experience I am much happier with the consistency from my Rhino than I am from my Hario Skerton. That was a bit of hari kari, as I am looking to flog my Skerton. Also for my stubby fingers I find it easier to grip the Rhino. Anyone want a Skerton at a reduce price?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I was holding out for a Lido 3 from Father Christmas but at that price I think it will do the job for work and I can grind the beans fresh.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not used the Rhino, but my Hario Mini Mill has piss poor consistency thanks to the loose floating burr.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just ordered one to use for aeropress at work. Might also use it for Chemex at home if I can be bothered to grind that many beans.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Just ordered one too. Going to use for brewed and will be handy for travels


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm waiting on the Rhino mini to fit inside my aeropress for travelling...

Think it's due out in July sometime if I remember correctly?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought mine from the Coffee Hit Stand at the London Coffee Festival. Impressed in the fact that its easier to grind beans than the Porlex & the handle doesnt come off during use. Good price though with the discount.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Contacted Rhino Wares who stated.....

*We do have a model of the Rhinowares grinder coming out that will fit inside and this is due out late August. I think we will have even more success with this version given the fan base of the Aeropress is so strong. will fit inside an Aeropress as they will be out in August.*

*
*

So as good an offer as it is with the discount, I'll wait a few more weeks.


----------

